# Miles Davis - Kind of Blue Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: Miles Davis
Album: Kind of Blue
Year: 1959
Genre(s): Modal Jazz, Cool Jazz

The slower songs, "Blue in Green" and "Flamenco Sketches" don't do much for me, but I do enjoy "Freddie Freeloader" and "All Blues", which are faster and more upbeat. I like the themes of those two songs I like, but the improvisational solos are when I lose interest. "So What" is a light dislike. Therefore, I generally dislike the album.

2/5 - Dislike


----------

